# flag and rating not showing up anymore under images



## Tom75 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi,

probably a stupid question but I noticed since my LR re-installation that line for flagging, star rating and color lables is not showing up anynmore in the black bar under the pictures in loupe or grid view. I know the filter attributes are are showing on the top in the filter bar above the image but I am just so used to have it below in the black bar between the image window and the film strip. 

How can I get these things back there?

Thnaks in advance.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## clee01l (Mar 26, 2019)

The "black bar" is a part of the "Filmstrip"   Ratings and color labels are shown in the thumbnails in the filmstrip and AFAIK have never been anywhere else in that panel.   Just above the Filmstrip is the "Toolbar"  in the Library module and it does show ratings and labels when selected using the down pointing triangle on the right side of the tool bar.   The toolbar can be toggled on or off using the "T" shortcut key.


----------



## Tom75 (Mar 26, 2019)

hmmm, strange? But I dont mean the toolbar where you have the capture time and all this stuff on the left. I am talking about the black bar just below the toolbar.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 26, 2019)

This is everything that is on the "black" information header  bar of the Filmstrip


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 26, 2019)

Tom75 said:


> am talking about the black bar just below the toolbar.


Yes, that black bar is part of the film strip:


----------



## Tom75 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ahh, thats what I mean Roelof.

the part between the file name and filter, how can I gat this back there and why is is not showing there anymore or why is it obviously not showing for everyone?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 26, 2019)

You can hide/reveal the flaging/ratings options to click on the word 'Filter' in that black bar:


----------



## Tom75 (Mar 26, 2019)

This is strange, now when I click on the filter I can make the flags and ratings show up again by selection but I am 100% sure that 10min ago I did not have this option when eI tried this AND I still have no option to make the color lables appear as in your picture


----------



## Tom75 (Mar 26, 2019)

Now everything is back, thanks a lot for helping me solve this


----------

